# Help with shot volume La Pavoni



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all I've recently got a Pavoni post millenium 51mm basket. I am dosing 15g in but really struggling to get 30g out in a single pull are there any tips for reaching this or do people just do 2 pulls ?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

No need to use so much in the La Pav 12-13g is the most you need


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

pre millennium

13g in - 10 sec at top of stroke 24-26g out - but I use a smaller cup.


----------



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

Is 12 -13 acceptable in the millenium version. 15g takes me flush with the top of the basket before tamping


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm finding the amount you will get in the basket depends on the beans you are using and their roast level. The darker the roast (for some reason) the less you will get in the basket. How much are you getting out and do you particularly want a 1:2 ratio? I find I get or stop somewhere between 1:1.5 and 1:2 but usually less than 1:2. Things I find will make a difference are the length you hold the lever all the way up, (I currently do 20 seconds), how hard you tamp and the hardest thing to control on the Pavoni the temperature.


----------



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

Currently maxing about 15 in 27 out. The beans I am using suggest a 1 - 2 ratio.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

That sounds a good output. What does it taste like?


----------



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yea I just realised I should explain that bit. 27g out at around 25-30 seconds is quite sour. A coarser grind the the output reduces on a full pull to more like 24g out. This is all with about a 10second pre infusion. This is less sour but still doesn't have the cupping notes of milk chocolate and fruits as described. I'm thinking if I go any coarser the volume out Will reduce again. I will try coarser and a longer pre infusion in the morning


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

If the pull only takes 25-30seconds I would go finer not coarser. You could be underextracting the coffee hence the sour taste. My espresso have been at their best with a 40-50 second pull. I'm not an expert but maybe because the Pavonis have smaller baskets it could take longer to get the right extraction. Also how hot is it? Mine gets too hot very quickly.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I dose either 15g or 16g depending on roast and get just under a 1:2 ratio. Sounds like it might not be hot enough. Grind finer, tamp lighter and see if that works - that's if it is up to temp.

You can use the Felini technique where you pull so far down then lift and pull again so you introduce more water, but you risk rupturing the puck and channelling.


----------

